# YouTube Favourites...Yours?



## dc sunshine (Feb 26, 2007)

Yep...I have teenagers in the house.
Stuff from Youtube invades the house every night 
Some of it is actually pretty funny.

I thought this one was appropriate for CT....

YouTube - I Love Lunch! The Musical

What's your favourite?


----------



## shroomgirl (Aug 11, 2000)

what a hoot! love the grocery store "squishy fruit together" video too......


----------



## phatch (Mar 29, 2002)

No favorites here.

Most recent use was to give my daughter some introductory lessons on the harmonica. She thinks it's interesting right now and that's a free and easy way to learn some basics about the harmonica.


----------



## phoebe (Jul 3, 2002)

Love it! I'll have to think awhile to come up with my own, but thanks for the entertainment. :roll:


----------



## bughut (Aug 18, 2007)

Well, wasnt that just fabulous?. And that huge helping of cheese really made it eh?

pardon the sarcasm DC. It made me giggle. The first scene reminded me of my husband, when he takes on that " please dont" look when I think of something funny I want to share in company... He's very reserved and I do worry him sometimes.


----------



## bakeaholic (Aug 17, 2007)

I like this one its short and good for a laugh what do you think?

YouTube - the Bartender Hates You season 2 - The Waver


----------



## nicko (Oct 5, 2001)

This is one of my absolute favorites. If you are familiar with David Blane the street magician I think you will find this funny.

YouTube - David Blaine Street Magic Part 2


----------



## dc sunshine (Feb 26, 2007)

Youtube is addictive...it needs to come with a warning 

Good links Bake & Nicko, The bartender is hilarious, and knowing of David Blaine, that one was so good!

I'm sure there's millions out there, and more every day

P.S. Need a good laugh today...try this:

YouTube - Do You Know Jack Schitt


----------



## gunnar (Apr 3, 2008)

I like this one my wife showed me, this takes a lot of work:

YouTube - Extreme Sheep Herding - With Lights!

unreal amounts of work


----------



## dc sunshine (Feb 26, 2007)

Gunnar - that is incredible was laughing the proverbials off. Thank your wife very much for that 

What an amazing effort.


----------



## teamfat (Nov 5, 2007)

Mostly I watch old Iron Chef episodes on Youtube, some music videos and various odds and ends. My favorite beer commercial:

YouTube - teamfat666's Channel

mjb.


----------



## shroomgirl (Aug 11, 2000)

Gunnar, shared your sheep commercial with a local shepardess....she said they musta not had a whole lot to do that night.

David Blaine was a hoot

there was a Danish beer commercial that the more the guy drank the prettier the plain girl looked.....it was a hoot.

Youtube has incredible concerts from years past.....Melissa Etheridge at Kodak
YouTube - Melissa Etheridge - I'm The Only One: Live at the Kodak Theatre - PCM Stereo Mix

Or at Janis Joplin Event....joss stone was ok, but Melissa even going through chemo ROCKED IT
YouTube - Felliken - Janis Joplin Tribute


----------



## receptenwijzer (Nov 10, 2009)

Like this one .

It's a Belgian TV cook who will help some viewers at home . Because the girl speaks English , he tried to speak Flenglish ... a combination of Flemisch and Englisch :lol:

YouTube - SOS Piet cooks Mexican fajitas in Flenglish!


----------



## ekamp10 (Nov 11, 2009)

I like the crazy batman vid


----------



## happyfood (Feb 24, 2009)

I like the vintage music videos.

Check it out-gives new meaning to "trophy wife"

YouTube - The Animals - It's My Life


----------



## dc sunshine (Feb 26, 2007)

teamfat...that beer ad is fantastic...I'd like to meet the maker of that one, but not sure I'd want to be inside their head hehe. The kitty praying ad also the best car ever tickled me pink


----------



## shroomgirl (Aug 11, 2000)

Those wild and crazy Animals.....they seem so straight laced, not moving much.....the words just don't match their movements.


----------



## bughut (Aug 18, 2007)

Thank you Gunnar. That was amazing


----------



## dc sunshine (Feb 26, 2007)

Like animals?...try this one:

YouTube - It's back! RSPCA Animal Walk


----------



## phoebe (Jul 3, 2002)

This one was always one of my favorites: The Medieval Help Desk

YouTube - Medieval helpdesk with English subtitles


----------



## dc sunshine (Feb 26, 2007)

Ha! Now that is a YouTube for blokes...they never read the instruction book first - or know how to use one :lol: It's pretty much how I feel with any new technology....

P.S. I like your signature... great definition of gardening.


----------



## phoebe (Jul 3, 2002)

Me too. Though I try to read instructions first, then get frustrated and throw the booklet across the room and attempt to go on instinct--not the brightest way to approach technology 

I like your signature too. Something I need to remind myself of daily!


----------



## friedzucchini (Dec 2, 2009)

Here's another good cooking one: Moon County's Bread Bowl


----------

